# Can I send my hives but not manage them?



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Those deals are available but you would want a full semi load or the transportation would be an issue. I've been shipping a load of bees to ca for many years now and it has worked out very well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know guys who ship loads from SC to CA, w/ someone else doing what needs doing in CA. It works. You got to know people though.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I heard from someone who hauls bees out for others last year ,as well as his own- said the net income is around $90/hive for the non-barcoded brand with about 60/hive going for transport etc. Obviously you need to have bees south and need to get them built up for February or I guess many take them out early and feed to be ready in Febrruary. I also understand you want to find a hauler who is set up for this speciality with soaker hoses and know the drill on fire ants.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I know guys who ship loads from SC to CA, w/ someone else doing what needs doing in CA. It works. You got to know people though.


I'd like to get to know these people, it might be handy information in a couple/few years.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have my colonies down in Florida right now. Nonetheless, I still travel down there every couple fo weeks to check on them and do what needs to be done. I would be a bit nervous sending my colonies to CA being as far away as it is without being there myself to handle anything that comes up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mbeck said:


> I'd like to get to know these people, it might be handy information in a couple/few years.


If you go to Facebook and Friend me, or Irwin Harlton, you will find other beekeepers. Some of which have their bees in CA right now. Maybe they would be good contacts.

Go on beesources Commercial Forum and PM a bunch of the regular Posters there. Maybe Keith Jarret knows someone who he sells pattys to who could use a cpl hundred more hives.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!
I'm not there yet but it may be a consideration in the future? Just a few more splits!
I'm still way to small to consider it, not even sure I'll grow to a level that I'm comfortable with that basket of eggs.
All I've read seems to suggest that relationships are the most important part of the trip.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Most people only see the income, there is a lot more to producing colonies worth the trip in February. Lots of work.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Most people only see the income, there is a lot more to producing colonies worth the trip in February. Lots of work.


Very well said.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just for instance. In order to better gaurantee that there are no Fire Ants loaded w/ the hives a friend who ships bees from SC to CA has a new set of pallets which he uses to ship those colonies out on. 

What he does is he has the set of new pallets. He brings in a number of colonies to the work yd and transfers the hives from the pallets they have been on for most of the year onto the new pallets. Then he pressure washes the old pallets and uses them the next go round.

Before loading the State Apiary Inspector has to determine whether Fire Ants are present or not. Pallets of hives are set out on a sheet of plastic and bait is placed here and there to attract the Fire ants. Spam is used as bait.

Seems like work to me. Just part of the hidden costs.


----------

